# Ants....are they ever a problem? I did a search



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

and could not find anything. Have you ever had issues with them in your honey or sugar water when starting out?

Once again....thanks....


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes ants get in the hives but a strong colony will keep them pretty much out of the honey and comb. But the little buggers like to burrow into the wood and set up home.

We go to Gordon Foods and buy Cinnamon by the 5 pound jug. Cover the top of the intercover with it, any cracks in the hive bodies and on th stand rails no more problems.

Some people use borax I am told on the ground around the hives.


 Al


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

I've had to clean them out from under the observation window cover on one of my hives a couple times. Wasn't a big deal and they haven't been back in a while. I would try cinnamon if it happens again. I like that idea.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

My friend sets the legs of his stands to his hives in tubs with water


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

alleyyooper said:


> Yes ants get in the hives but a strong colony will keep them pretty much out of the honey and comb. But the little buggers like to burrow into the wood and set up home.
> 
> We go to Gordon Foods and buy Cinnamon by the 5 pound jug. Cover the top of the intercover with it, any cracks in the hive bodies and on th stand rails no more problems.
> 
> ...


AL you are wasting all that great Cinnamon ,, Kary should spank you ,,,,,, I love Cinnamon ,,, I eat about half to 3/4 a pound a year ,, have made wine from it ...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Hello Tom, Kare said to tell you it isn't a waste since it keeps the ants at bay.
also setting 4 legs in 38 stands in 9 bee yards in water doesn't work so well not setting them in oil. 

 Al


----------



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

One of the best things to use for and hills is old orange peels. I puree them in water and pour it over a nest. It kills the nest for years. I wasn't sure if that same thing around the base would help.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

al ,,, any thing that helps keep ants at bay is worth it ,,just had to bug you about it ,, Cinnamon & ginger are 2 things that I eat a lot of ,,, for Cinnamon I pay a dollar for 4.5 oz so that comes out to $17.77 for 5 pounds .... I never looked at the oz in the bottle I use ,, never thought it was 4.5 oz ,,, that means I eat a lot more then a 1/2 pound a year cause I use a bottle in a month or less ,,,


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Can't remember what we pay at Gordon Foods, we do get a business dis count.

 Al


----------



## Mickbear (Feb 8, 2016)

ants are a big problem in central ga.Cinnamon works you just have to add more after a rain


----------

